# Bonded rabbits fighting



## GinaB (15 January 2015)

I have a bonded pair (neutered male and spayed female) that have been together two years. They were easy to bond, they got on straight away.

Yes, Daltry (the male) was in getting surgery to have an abscess drained yesterday (he had it done in November too) as he had to stay in Tuesday night (I was working Wednesday so couldn't leave him in the morning) I took Panda in too. They both came home last night with no issues.

Tonight however the hutch was all messy and there were some clumps of fur, indicating a fight. I can't currently separate them as my indoor cage is at OHs parents. But when I checked on them just there they were sitting together. Should I separate them for a few days while Daltry heals a bit more as maybe pain has made him grumpy? Then rebond when he's in better form?


----------



## webble (16 January 2015)

Do you have the option to separate but keep them side by side? this http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk would be a good plce to ask


----------



## tabithakat64 (16 January 2015)

I would monitor them and separate if they have any further issues.  make sure you also check them both thoroughly for injury. 

Sometimes the smell of the vets/being at the vets can trigger issues with the bond.  

I would also ask on the forum mentioned above and ring the relevant rescue for advice if they are rescue rabbits as they obviously know each rabbit well and will be best able to offer advice.


----------

